# Red Belly Piranha and Plecostomus



## darthvader

Hi i have 3 red belly juvi's in a 55g aquarium can i keep a pleco in there with them or will they kill him? they are eating rosey reds and medium sized feeder goldfish not as a whole diet but sometimes, just to give an idea of the size fish they eat now, will pleco be okay? thanks everyone


----------



## momo18

Well here's a link:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=60939

and a quick answer...he might be fine for months but he will be chewed the hell out of eventually; and most likely not eaten but left to rot behind a plant/driftwood piece...effin p's


----------



## TheWayThingsR

Plecos are a waste anyhow. I had one live in my overstocked tank for over a year, but when they get big enough where the P's wont bother them, they're pretty lazy anyhow.


----------



## Puddjuice

I will not agree nor disagree. I have had plecos last a long time and had them go quick. My best experience was introducing them at the same time. Even that being said, if it can be eaten, and your piranhas are hungry it will die. You may have luck with plecos living, and you may have them die. It's a risk. You can buy a pleco much larger than your P's but when they grow he is potentially bait.


----------



## 65galhex

Well my pleco lasted about 3 weeks. Before long my RBP's ate straight through its tail.


----------



## Greez

I know the topic has been inactive for a year or so but I'm new and as so I'm allowed to bring up some dead conversations.

I keep plecos with my P's and I think there are a lot of factors that come into it, so it may not be as cut or dry as will they survive or wont they. I'm sure if you own more than one P then you have come to know of fin nipping. So its not always a sign that they are attacking, sometimes they just fin nipped and the pleco couldn't take it. As such I recommend finding a pleco that is larger than your P's, since they may not be as aggressive towards him. Its important to have a good size tank for your pleco, too small and you will not only hurt there growth but it may not have enough food. As such it is important to remember that Piranhas are an aggressive fish and get very territorial and plecos get territorial as they get larger, so you may end up having trouble no matter what you do. I like plecos, so i keep them in my tanks, they clean the algae but they give me something else to look at. But all in all I give this fish a 45% chance of making it 5 min. and if they can they a 60% of making it half a year, but that may be the best you get out of them, but if your lucky your fish will co-exist and you may be able to keep one for years, however I would have to say the chance of that are slim to none







so goodluck


----------



## Soul Assassin

TheWayThingsR said:


> Plecos are a waste anyhow. I had one live in my overstocked tank for over a year, but when they get big enough where the P's wont bother them, they're pretty lazy anyhow.


Haha, did not even notice the post was so old, but totaly agree with TWTR; plecs are a wast, they sh*t more than they eat, and do nothing to control algae


----------



## dmackey

Soul Assassin said:


> Plecos are a waste anyhow. I had one live in my overstocked tank for over a year, but when they get big enough where the P's wont bother them, they're pretty lazy anyhow.


Haha, did not even notice the post was so old, but totaly agree with TWTR; plecs are a wast, they sh*t more than they eat, and do nothing to control algae
[/quote]

i'd have to agree, from my experience rhe past 6months just gave mine away last week


----------



## Blue Flame

I started out will some plecos in my p tanks, but after one of them got ripped to shreds, I just took them all out of those tanks, and put them in my 180 community tank.


----------



## Piranha Dan

They make a mess of the tank and they'll eventually get eaten. I had one in there for a year before it got half his tail chewed off, most of it eventually grew back after I got him his own tank. The real big deal is the amazing amount of crap those guys produce. After removing him from the P tank I noticed a DRASTIC drop in the rate the nitrates went up.


----------



## Genesis8

Not a good idea with plecos.


----------



## Thegoodking

dmackey said:


> Plecos are a waste anyhow. I had one live in my overstocked tank for over a year, but when they get big enough where the P's wont bother them, they're pretty lazy anyhow.


Haha, did not even notice the post was so old, but totaly agree with TWTR; plecs are a wast, they sh*t more than they eat, and do nothing to control algae
[/quote]

i'd have to agree, from my experience rhe past 6months just gave mine away last week
[/quote]

Why would anyone call a fish that they chose to care for a "waste"?!


----------

